# environment canada weather widget



## crunchiespg (Oct 24, 2007)

i saw a mac in a store a few days ago and it had a widget showing weather data and it looked just like this format on Calgary, Alberta - Forecast - Environment Canada

where can i get that widget from..
a google search isnt helping, i found another but it doesnt show all the data like that page..
thanks


----------



## candan9019 (Jul 22, 2008)

It could be a webclip. In safari if you right click there is a "open in dashboard" option, then you can select part of the webpage and it will be displayed as a widget.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

There is, in fact, a "proper" widget for Environment Canada:

Apple dashboard widgets


----------



## crunchiespg (Oct 24, 2007)

chas_m said:


> There is, in fact, a "proper" widget for Environment Canada:
> 
> Apple dashboard widgets


yeh that's the one ive got but it doesnt have as much data as the actual webpage..

hmm, ill hvae to go to the store and have another look to see which it is..
thanks..


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Did you try making a widget using Safari?



crunchiespg said:


> yeh that's the one ive got but it doesnt have as much data as the actual webpage..
> 
> hmm, ill hvae to go to the store and have another look to see which it is..
> thanks..


----------



## iJohnHenry (Mar 29, 2008)

The Weather Network has a Dashboard widget too.

Hard to pick which one is more accurate.

That's like picking the best rotten tomato.


----------



## crunchiespg (Oct 24, 2007)

HowEver said:


> Did you try making a widget using Safari?


i cant find out how to do it.. is it a feature only on the new leopard version of safari?? im still running tiger...


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Yes.



crunchiespg said:


> i cant find out how to do it.. is it a feature only on the new leopard version of safari?? im still running tiger...


----------

